# .
,    .?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

- -   ..

----------


## mvf

15  ?

----------

.  ?      ????

----------


## sudmarvik

15 000 =   ,            .

----------


## YUM

""   .
  ... :Frown: 



> .
> 
>      ,    ,     4       20   .              .
> 
>     4 ,   30.     50   (49 ,    4   ).     .
> ...





> ...    ,   .    ,    ,    .   ,     ,      ,   . ,             ,    .            .

----------


## .

*YUM*,        ?

----------

> ""   .


,   ?  -     ...

----------


## sudmarvik

,   ...

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,        ?


 ,         :Stick Out Tongue:  .



> ,   ?  -     ...
>    ,   ...


    ,    " "   .    - , ,  -. (    ?  :Big Grin:  ) , , . ,      .
(    -  , ,  ... 
   ,   - ... :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## .

> ...


?  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ?


()  ?  !
Sd-. ,         .
      "  "... :Wink:

----------


## JulNata

!! :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## bars21310

> !!


   ?

----------


## Kaufen

?     ,

----------


## .

, -         ?      ?  :Wink:

----------


## wertu

> ,    .?


 ,

----------

